
Elon Musk Has Delivery Issues - BGyss
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/elon-musk-has-delivery-issues
======
vonklaus
There is undue criticism and there is undue praise. Somewhere in the middle is
a degree of balance and this author should try and find that.

He is right to some extent. People will step in and defend Musk with the
obvious counterpoints so I won't bother. SpaceX is his most ambitious company,
which is saying something. They have issues. They are transparent, and they
handle them the right way, but they exist. Tesla does too, but missing
projections at that level is a much different story.

The article basically compared Tesla missing financial guidance to SpaceX.
Thats like saying that when Tesla misses a production goal, a cargo ship sinks
with all their cars on it for the quarter.

Space X successfully recaptured that rocket, thats amazing. Missing a
benchmark can be 1/12 of the companies revenue (more since they were
grounded). Tesla is actually executing well and they have less consolidation
risk

~~~
jgalt212
> Tesla is actually executing well and they have less consolidation risk

I agree. Tesla is executing very well in fact, just not nearly at the rate
Musk has claimed they will.

------
erikpukinskis
Musk is trying to undercut delays by aiming for July production while only
promising December deliveries, and by proactively cutting delayed suppliers.

They claim that delays are also less likely to a design tailored for ease of
manufacturing.

You'd think these plans would be at least worth mentioning. In the end the
essay comes across to me as just another "ok he can do X, but can he do Y?"
sliding of goalposts.

~~~
jgalt212
fair enough, but Elon Musk does have a credibility problem when it comes to
what he says his companies are going to do and when they are going to do it
by. To be flip, I can't remember a production target that he has hit (and
without redefining what the word "produces" means).

